# Onkyo Fans and others



## Chad Stockton (Jul 5, 2017)

So for those that are fans of onkyo and anyone else with some good input pleas chime in. Currently have Onkyo TX-nr709 and one of my zone 2 speaker outputs died. Thought what the hell time to upgrade. Now the 709 does do everything I want and Im very confortable with the controls so I feel like I may be leaning to Onkyo and unfairly passing up other brands. So if you were doing an upgrade and lets say a budget of 1200 which direction would you go. One thing that I seem to have seen in the new Onkyo do not have the universal remote which I would really miss. Actually wife would kill me if it gets to complicated. Could always do a harmony if need be. RIght now just want some suggestions on receivers. I use a simple 5.1 and a second zone for my deck is a must.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Might give Yamaha a shot. I’ve been very happy with the receivers of theirs I’ve had over the years.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I ran Onkyo for 8-9 years and it was great. Now I have a Marantz. Love it! 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## whitey019 (Feb 2, 2013)

+1 for Yamaha. I'm on my 4th generation of Yamaha AVRs/Amps.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im selling lots of Marantz 5011 and 6011 ... and very happy with this product ... many of my clients like the fact that it can be controlled with a iphone app... It has many streaming music apps built in and offers very good sound quality and a decent warranty... Personally I have never been a fan of Yamaha because it seems to be not very user friendly and the decoding surround modes are difficult to understand...obviously just preference...


----------



## whitey019 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yamaha may just have the best iphone/android app in the business. Don't just go by my, maybe biased, opinion look at the ratings on the app store.


----------

